# Can i put a large frontosa with a number of small malawian c



## minajaguar (Nov 13, 2012)

Can i put a large frontosa with a number of small malawian cichlids ?
AND WITH WHOM I SHOULD PUT FIRST?
because i saw many tanks mix between front. and cichlids ?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I too have seen this done. A friend of mine has had this mix for years and nothing bad has happened. Many on this forum will say absolutly not and do not mix lakes etc. I would say give it a try. Keep an eye on them though. You would hate to lose a large front.
You might try putting a clear divider in the tank to let them get used to each other.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=247896
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=247429
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=246785&p=1751339#p1751339

This gentlemen posted his experience mixing fronts with Malawians and was kind enough to report back. Read what happened.

Large front's might work with a select few number of peaceful haps.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well of course you can't put 3/4" fronts in with 4-5 inch haps or mbuna. You really can't put any 3/4" fish in with mbuna or haps without them being eaten. 
I have seen mixing fronts with malawi successfully.


----------



## minajaguar (Nov 13, 2012)

so ..what is the right sizes


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The reports I have heard is that the Malawi stress the frontosa by zipping around all the time...maybe this i just mbuna. And also the Malawi will nip the fins of the frontosa. IDK which Malawi is guilty of this...my haps and peacocks nip everything so I would have thought all Malawi do it.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> Well of course you can't put 3/4" fronts in with 4-5 inch haps or mbuna. You really can't put any 3/4" fish in with mbuna or haps without them being eaten.
> I have seen mixing fronts with malawi successfully.


The small ones getting eaten wasn't the point. The ADULTS getting stressed out, having difficulty getting food and then eventually not eating was.

It depends on what you call successful. I too have seen them mixed, but are they growing at a normal rate? Are they displaying natural behaviour? Are they co-existing long term and remaining healthy? Would they eventually spawn with Malawi in the tank? Survive vs thrive.

Peaceful haps such as some placidochromis and copadichromis would have a higher success rate.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What species of Malawi are you thinking of putting the front in with? What are the dimensions of your aquarium?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Michael_M said:


> smitty814 said:
> 
> 
> > Well of course you can't put 3/4" fronts in with 4-5 inch haps or mbuna. You really can't put any 3/4" fish in with mbuna or haps without them being eaten.
> ...


Yes I call all that successful.


----------



## minajaguar (Nov 13, 2012)

i intend to put zebras .. mbunas and peacocks . ... 30 gallon tank .. and i wished to have a big size frontosa with them ....


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Too small a tank for a "big size" frontosa. Really too small for any of those fish when mature.


----------



## minajaguar (Nov 13, 2012)

so.. what is the best average size for fish and how many it can hold ?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would have at least a 125gal. tank to try that mix


----------

